# Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?



## fischforsch (26. September 2010)

Ein Fischotter hat diese Schuppen am Ufer zurückgelassen. Da leichte Kämme zu erkennen sind, tippe ich auf einen Zander. Was mich aber stutzig macht , ist die Größe der Schuppen. Leider sind im Internet keinerlei ähnliche Fotos zu finden, also was denkt ihr, was für ein Fisch war das?


----------



## Namenloser (26. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Tag fischfrosch ich würde sagen :

Irgend ein großer friedfisch ne Brasse, ein Karpfen oder ein Döbel.
Bei den Kammschuppen der Raubfische ist die Zackung auf der einen Seite aus geprägter.


----------



## fischforsch (26. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Danke schon mal für eure Tips. Ich war eben nochmal am Wasser und habe Vergleichsschuppen (obere Reihe auf dem Foto) eines 65er Zanders gesammelt. (der Kopf lag noch da) Sie sehen wirklich sehr ähnlich aus. Mein Problem ist dreifache Größe der zuerstgezeigten Schuppen. Kann es in unserem nur 10 Meter breiten Gewässer solche Zander geben und kann die denn ein Fischotter überhaupt überwältigen? Vielleicht gibt es ja noch einen Fischmit ähnlichen Schuppen... . Ich stehe vor einem Rätsel.|kopfkrat


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Das sind Kammschuppen und Stammen der größe nach von einem Zander.

Sorry! muss mich korigieren sind Schuppen einer Brachse.


----------



## Xxlxnbxrgxr Jxng (26. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Das sind Schuppen von Giebel/Karauschen, diese liegen zu hauf an unseren Gewässern rum.


----------



## fischforsch (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Kein Ratespiel bitte, wer hat Ahnung kann einen Beweis liefern? Ich selbst habe im Internet nach stundenlanger Suche nichts gefunden... .

Gruß Fischforsch


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Fang einen Brassen und einen Zander, schau welches die richtigen Schupen sind


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Das sind schon Schuppen von einem Cybriniden. Die hellen Stellen der Schuppen werden von den anderen Schuppen überdeckt, sichtbar sind die dunklen Stellen an den Schuppen.

Was es genau für ein Fisch ist kann man nur Raten.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Ich tippe auf einen großen Hecht.
Hab mir letzthin mal nach dem Ausnehen in der Küche ne Schuppe, die sich an den Kacheln festgesetzt hatte und die ich erst 2 Tage später entdeckte, angesehen, die sah genauso aus. 

Dachte auch erst, komisch, hat doch einen kamm, war aber vom Hecht.


----------



## fischforsch (29. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Dank dir Kohlmeise, das ist doch mal ein guter Tip. Ich fahr gleich los und fang nen Hecht.
bis bald, ich melde mich... .


----------



## sadako (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Weshalb ist das denn jetzt so wichtig zu wissen, um welche Schuppen es sich handelt? Der Fisch, dem sie gehört haben, hat doch Dank Herrn Otter eh schon das Zeitliche gesegnet |kopfkrat


----------



## SchwalmAngler (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Sacht mal Leute, hier sind ja richtige Spezialisten unterwegs ...
Wenn man weder eine Fischerprüfung gemacht hat, noch eine Ahnung davon hat wie eine Brasse aussieht, sollte man in einem solchen Thread glaube ich nicht antworten ....

Das Brassen keine Kammschuppen haben, sollte man wirklich während der Fischerprüfung gelernt haben und wenn nicht, sollte man einfach still sein, denn so wie es aussieht haben ja die meissten Leute hier nachweisslich extrem große Defizite .... #q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

:v


----------



## entspannt (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Friedfisch eventuell Karpfen!!!


----------



## olafson (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Waller |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Oder doch n Brachsen?
Mal in ernst, es ist für mich n Cypriniden Schuppen


----------



## entspannt (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Die ist vo nem Karpfen!


----------



## entspannt (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## SchwalmAngler (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Also Leute, bevor ihr das nächste mal ans Wasser geht, meldet euch doch bitte erst mal bei nem Lehergang zur Fischerprüfung an ....

Die Schuppen sind oben gezackt - haben also einen Kamm. Rundschuppen währen (wie der Name schon sagt und man auch in der Praxis beobachten kann) rund.

Hierzu ein Zitat aus Wikipedia: 
Rundschuppen sind nahezu kreisförmig und glattrandig, Kammschuppen sind dagegen am Hinterrand kammartig gezahnt.

Es handelt sich also eindeutig um Kammschuppen.

Und wer schon einmal eine Brasse gefangen hat, der sollte auch wissen das die Rundschuppen und keine (wie auf dem Foto gezeigte) Kammschuppen hat.

Jetzt wollt ihr bestimmt auch noch wissen warum das so ist. Die Antwort ist simpel. Denn die einzigen Fische die Kammschuppen haben siend die der Gruppe der Barschartigen. Das sollte eigentlich auch jeder wissen der schon einmal einen Barsch oder Zander gefangen und angefasst hat. Wenn man über die Schuppen streicht merkt man den Kamm (die Zacken die man an den Schuppen auf dem Foto sieht).

Leute, sowas sind Grundlagen, sowas sollte man mindestens wissen bevor er das erste mal allein ans Wasser geht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Jetzt wollt ihr bestimmt auch noch wissen warum das so ist. Die Antwort ist simpel. Denn die einzigen Fische die Kammschuppen haben siend die der Gruppe der Barschartigen. Das sollte eigentlich auch jeder wissen der schon einmal einen Barsch oder Zander gefangen und angefasst hat. Wenn man über die Schuppen streicht merkt man den Kamm (die Zacken die man an den Schuppen auf dem Foto sieht).
> 
> Leute, sowas sind Grundlagen, sowas sollte man mindestens wissen bevor er das erste mal allein ans Wasser geht.




Naja....

also zunächst einmal ist der gezackte Rande der Schuppen derjenige, der in der Haut verwachsen ist. Kann man beim drüberstreichen also nicht spüren. Was man spürt sind dornartige Fortsätze am Außenrand der Schuppen. Weiter können auch Rundschuppen solche " Zacken" haben. 

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...ammschuppen+Bilder&um=1&hl=de&sa=X&tbs=isch:1


----------



## Bassey (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Jetzt wird´s langsam hässlich ^^
Es wird spekuliert, und weil die Leute spekulieren geht es schon fast in Beleidigungen über... Traurig...


----------



## fischforsch (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Tolle Infos, so komme ich der Lösung schon näher. Der gemeine Suppenkarpfen fällt füer mich allerdings aus. Wir haben hier kein Atomkraftwerk in der Nähe und somit werden alle Karpfenschuppen auch ihre schöne rundliche Rundform ohne Ecken und Kanten behalten. Ich hab vor 3 Wochen eine solche mit 4 cm Durchmesser gefangen. 
Ich werde gleich mal zur Lupe greifen und nach "Kämmen" suchen.


----------



## fischforsch (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Also, meine mikroskopische Untersuchung hat ergeben, daß ein Teil der kleinen Zanderschuppen (die helleren Bauchschuppen)eindeutig den besagten Kamm (Microborsten) an der rundlichen Außenseite besitzen, ein paar aber eben auch nicht. Sämtliche große Schuppen sind am Außenrand glatt. Leider sind keine Bauchschuppen zum Vergleich vorhanden. Die beim lebenden Fisch sichtbare Schuppenoberfläche ist bei beiden Beispielen ähnlich rau.


----------



## fischforsch (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Leider sagt mir meine Feststellung recht wenig, außer daß ein Zander Schuppen mit und auch ohne Kamm hat. Die Proben stammen ja vom selben Fisch... .
Leider fange ich in letzter Zeit überhaupt keine Fische mehr und hab deshalb auch keinerlei Vergleichsmöglichkeit.


----------



## fischforsch (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Erstaunlich!!! aber sehet selbst.




P1000135


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Sacht mal Leute, hier sind ja richtige Spezialisten unterwegs ...
> Wenn man weder eine Fischerprüfung gemacht hat, noch eine Ahnung davon hat wie eine Brasse aussieht, sollte man in einem solchen Thread glaube ich nicht antworten ....
> 
> Das Brassen keine Kammschuppen haben, sollte man wirklich während der Fischerprüfung gelernt haben und wenn nicht, sollte man einfach still sein, denn so wie es aussieht haben ja die meissten Leute hier nachweisslich extrem große Defizite .... #q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q
> ...


 



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Also Leute, bevor ihr das nächste mal ans Wasser geht, meldet euch doch bitte erst mal bei nem Lehergang zur Fischerprüfung an ....
> 
> Die Schuppen sind oben gezackt - haben also einen Kamm. Rundschuppen währen (wie der Name schon sagt und man auch in der Praxis beobachten kann) rund.
> 
> ...


 

Deine Beleidigungen und dein Geschwafel kannst du dir sparen. Scheinst ja ein richtiger Experte zu sein.

Ich bleibe dabei, die Schuppe vom TE ist eine Hechtschuppe.


----------



## fischforsch (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Inzwischen bin ich mir gar nicht mehr so sicher.|kopfkrat Ob der Otter an seinem Freßplatz evt. 2 verschiedene Fischarten verdrückt hat? Beides sind gleich große Schuppen und sollten vom besagten 65er Zander stammen... . Ich werde weiter forschen.


----------



## fischforsch (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Schade, keine Monsterzander in unseren Gewässern. Wie ich nun plötzlich zu dieser Annahme komme? ich hab gerade meinen Komposthaufen durchstöbert, eine Zanderhaut samt Schuppen wiedergefunden und festgestellt daß sämtliche Schuppen diese feinen Bürstenkämme haben. Bedeutet - Schuppen ohne diese Kämme sind nicht vom Zander. Was es nun letztendlich war, ob mittlerer Hecht oder ne Bleie ist mir eigentlich egal. Falls ich es irgendwann doch noch herausbekomme, melde ich mich.
Dank dir Ralle, ohne dich hätt ichs nicht geschafft... .
Gruß Fischforsch


----------



## Laserbeak (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Hallo !
Kleiner Tipp am Rande:
Keine Fischreste auf den Kompost werfen. Man hat sonst ziemlich schnell Ratten angelockt und das ist eigentlich mehr als unangenehm.
Ich persönlich packe Fischreste in eine gesonderte Tüte, zugebunden und dann erst in die schwarze Tonne.

Nur mal so nebenbei...


----------



## wladi84 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*

Hi,

habe mal eine ca. 4mm große Barschschuppe fotografiert, weil es mich interessiert hat, wie der Hinterrand so einer Schuppe aussieht.

Das Ergebnis:





http://img408.*ih.us/img408/7878/barschschuppeklein.jpg


Jetzt kann ich genau nachvollziehen, wieso solche Schuppen "Kammschuppen" genannt werden.
Im Keller habe ich noch ein paar andere Schuppen. Sollte ich diese finden, werde ich sie fotografieren und ins Forum stellen. Eventuell kann man dann leichter bestimmen, welcher Fischart die Schuppen gehören.

Gruß Wladi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Fischart hat solche Schuppen?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf einen großen Hecht.
> Hab mir letzthin mal nach dem Ausnehen in der Küche ne Schuppe, die sich an den Kacheln festgesetzt hatte und die ich erst 2 Tage später entdeckte, angesehen, die sah genauso aus.
> 
> Dachte auch erst, komisch, hat doch einen kamm, war aber vom Hecht.



Geht mir manchmal genauso, kommt mir so vertraut und bekannt vor, da finde ich manchmal an den unmöglichsten Stellen noch welche :q, und die eine Kante ist eben gewellt. Merkt man aber auch noch am Fisch beim streichen gegen die Schuppen.


----------

